# ISO: Mexico Salsa And Chicken Salad



## conniesue (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm looking for a good salsa and chicken salsd.
Hope you all can help me.
conniesue


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 14, 2005)

Well there's better people than myself for chicken salad. I dont think I've ever made it in my life...

As for salsa it depends what you are after. 

There's a classic "pico de gallo" which means it's in large chunks that a "rooster can peck at". Chop some fresh tomato, onion, serrano peppers and cilantro. Douse them with lime juice and kosher salt and your set. This is great for salty meals such as carne asada as it infuses your food with freshness. Some people inclde chopped cucomber too. 

Next we have blender salsas. For example you can blend together a couple of tomatos, a couple of jalapenos, an onion and some spices and you have an effective fresh salsa. This is good for drizzling over tacos and to use as a dip for tostadas.


----------



## conniesue (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you.
conniesue


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is a chicken salad recipe that I use:

chicken breasts (cooked and then cut into bite size chunks)
1/2 cup of mayo ( I like homemade best but store bought is fine)
1/4 cup of finely chopped celery
1 cup of carrots (I like to cut them like matchsticks)
juice of 1/2 lemon
salt and black pepper
Handful of walnuts toasted and then roughly diced and added to the salad
I also add some canned pineapples cut into bite sized chunks (no liquid)
I like to add some freshly chopped scallions as well ( one bunch)

In a bowl first stir the mayo, lemon juice, salt and black pepper.  Next stir in the veggies, walnuts and pineapples.  Slowly add the chicken and stir lightly to combine.  Refrigerate for an hour and let the flavors marry.  

I like to serve this with cocktail croissants.  

Here is how I make salsa:

Fresh tomatoes about 6 medium ones finely diced
2 cloves of garlic finely minced
1 jalapeno (seeds and all if you like it hot) finely diced
1 lime cut into half
1 small red onion finely chopped and soaked in cold water for an hour (then strain the water and reserve).  This will take away the pungent onion taste
Freshly chopped cilantro (about a cup)
salt to taste

I mix all of this and let it sit again for an hour or so and then serve with chips or whatever else your heart desires.


----------



## velochic (Apr 18, 2005)

Everyone in my family loves this TNT chicken salad:

10 oz. canned chicken or 1 large cooked breast chopped
1/2 c. chopped green pepper
1/2 c. chopped onion
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1/3 c. mayo
3/4 c. mild cheddar cheese
1 T. southwestern seasoning
1/4 t. salt
few twists of the pepper grinder

I crush the garlic really well, using the salt and a knife in the FN manner of getting garlic seriously mashed.  We like to spread the salad on warm rolls out of the oven.  Delish.  We avoid canned food as a general rule, but the other fresh ingredients in the recipe take away any chemical taste of the canned chicken.  It's very fresh tasting.


----------

